# Hello from Key West



## Key West Gary (Aug 7, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi. I joined the forum today. I have lived in Key West for 18 years and been boating for over 30 years but all my experience has been on power boats. I just joined a small community sailing center and am having the time of my life. I have very little sailing experience and look forward to learning more as well as meeting other members here. I've mastered a Hobbie Wave and Sunfish as well as a little experience on a 21' O'Day. I learn a little more each and every time I go out and am having fun.

Looking forward to getting to know the members here.

Gary


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome, Gary!

We love Key West.


----------



## svfreyja (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome GAry ! I am in Key West nearly every year with Key West Race Week .


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Gary!


----------



## Key West Gary (Aug 7, 2012)

svfreyja said:


> Welcome GAry ! I am in Key West nearly every year with Key West Race Week .


Thanks for the welcome. Look me up when here.


----------



## Key West Gary (Aug 7, 2012)

DRFerron said:


> Welcome, Gary!
> 
> We love Key West.


Thanks. Do you get to KW often?


----------



## rackham the red (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome Gary. I am a new member also. Hope you enjoy it and learn alot...I have and thanks to everyone who have provided such good and useful advice.

Rochelle


----------



## Key West Gary (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Rochelle. I'm looking forward to spending more time here.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Key West Gary said:


> Thanks. Do you get to KW often?


Every couple of years I guess. We were there last October during the rainiest time you've had in years from what it sounded like. Someone was kayaking down Duvall.


----------



## Key West Gary (Aug 7, 2012)

That happens a lot. Duval and Front Streets flood every time it rains.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

Hoist one for me at the Parrot!


----------



## normandavison (Sep 2, 2008)

Gary, would you be interested in working on a 45' ketch (resoration) in exchance for some sailing?


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome Gary, a few of us will be in marathon in October. I'll be stopping in Key West on the way from Panama City because my Mast will not clear the marathon bridge.Will probably tie up at Stock Island for resupply and a visit. I hope you like it here, SailNet. I haven't been here that long but I really enjoy it. captg


----------

